# Tivo Bolt overheating?



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

It seems as if my new TiVo Bolt is overheating. We replaced the stock hard drive with the Toshiba and it was working pretty well. It's frozen up a couple of times but sprung back pretty easily. It always happens when playing a video via the Amazon app.

It's in a cabinet, on top of a dvd player, the way our old TiVos were. Is this the fan issue that's being spoken about in the other threads? Do we need to do a fan replacement? Could someone dumb this down for me please?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What is the ODT reading?


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

I had it offline for like an hour until it was cool to the touch. It's showing 67 ODT. Thank you @waynomo


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

missdona said:


> I had it offline for like an hour until it was cool to the touch. It's showing 67 ODT. Thank you @waynomo


If it is 67 while normally running, that is pretty normal.


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

Today it's at 73. We watched a movie on the Amazon app and then netflix and now it's just on TV. 

A few times the screen has gone black and it's shut down when gone black while using the Amazon app. It was so warm to touch while it was shut down, I figured it was overheating. But I could be wrong.


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I have had the amazon lock up a few times in the last few days. Once on a bolt and once on a mini. Maybe amazon was the problem.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Mine has randomly gone black and rebooted while watching a recording. It's happened twice so far -- today and a day or two ago. Both times I have checked the temperature immediately afterwards, and it was normal, like 67 or less.

I have the Toshiba hard drive in mine as well. Could it be using a little too much power and causing the random reboot?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

KyleLC said:


> I have the Toshiba hard drive in mine as well. Could it be using a little too much power and causing the random reboot?


I used to think the Bolt had a 2A power supply like the Roamio, but apparently it has had a 3A power supply since the beginning, so I think from a power standpoint the power supply should be fine. It can handle 36W and the Bolt uses something like 13W. I doubt the Toshiba would get it beyond 15W so there is plenty of capacity to handle everything.

It could still be a power supply problem, but not because the power supply didn't have enough head room, but because it is malfunctioning. Usually, but not always, you can see this by using a voltmeter as the voltage will drop below 12V even without load. I would think this is a long shot on a relatively new bolt. It usually takes years for something like that to crop up.


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

My bolt was running at 65 to 67c. I took off the cablecard door and raised the Bolt on 1" blocks, the temp dropped to 58c. I then put a little USB fan in back, blowing over the Bolt, temp now 47.


----------

